# bird hitch ?



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I have seen the bird hitch used for geese, but never for ducks. Do they work equally as good for ducks as geese? Looking for some feedback on this item.

thanks
Dan


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

They work 10x better for ducks than they do for geese!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll let ya know in a month. Bought one this summer. can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

work great on ducks, if theres no broken wings, you end up tearing the wings off then ur stuck with the body haha, make sure an shoot em in the head, some times if your not careful with ducks also it will tear half a breast apart kinda sucks but ya still have the meat in hand. All in all works OK


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Where did you guys pruchase your's from?

Dan


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Works just as well or better for ducks than geese. Large geese we have found you need to slit the neck a bit to get them to pull through. Ducks are a breeze for this equipment. Well worth it

WR


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

cedarsedge said:


> Where did you guys pruchase your's from?
> 
> Dan


Got mine from rogers sporting goods. whatever reason i cna't find it on their website now i just bought it 2 months ago too.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Rogers is the cheapest place that I have found. They work awesome on everything duck are the easiest though. Big honkers you have to be a little force full with but still works great!


----------



## ew1439 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great product and highly recommend it. It's a little more difficult when a wing is busted up but if you grab both sides of the breast instead of the wings and pull equally, you can usually get the breast off. Wings intact=fast and simple cleaning


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I noticed that Cabelas is also selling them now, in the ad it says you can leave the head and wings attached to the breast. Have any of you guys done this keeping the head on also? And how would you do that to keep on the head? I have only seen the breast and wings left on?

thnaks
Dan


----------

